

Facebook OAuth token hijacking via repubblica.it XSS (Translated) - mauriziopd
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdisse.cting.org%2F2013%2F07%2F17%2Ffacebook-oauth-token-hijacking-via-repubblica-it-xss%2F&act=url

======
mauriziopd
Original in Italian: [http://disse.cting.org/2013/07/17/facebook-oauth-token-
hijac...](http://disse.cting.org/2013/07/17/facebook-oauth-token-hijacking-
via-repubblica-it-xss/)

